# maybe posted already, but worth another look



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea I have seen that for a few years. A bunch of people have thought is was a Goliath/ Jewfish but if you look closer to its markings it is a Potato Cod that is similar but it live in the Pacific and Indian Oceans off Australia. Definatly a different kind of tax man!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

seanclearly said:


> Yea I have seen that for a few years. A bunch of people have thought is was a Goliath/ Jewfish but if you look closer to its markings it is a Potato Cod that is similar but it live in the Pacific and Indian Oceans off Australia. Definatly a different kind of tax man!!!


Got me, I thought goliath


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Aw, that was just a little one.*

I've caught and speared Jewfish larger than the one in my photo below. The guy in the photo is one of my clients. Of course, we released the fish. This one was in about 15' of water. This one was at least 550#. 79" long


----------

